# Trump vows to honor Roosevelts legacy



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is Trumps Facebook post from today. We have words plainly written out now that he is president elect. Now nominate your director for the Department of Interior and agriculture and we shall see if those words actually mean business. It's nice to see the post but now let's see who he puts on charge of Theodore Roosevelts legacy.


Here is his Facebook page post:

"Honoring the legacy of Theodore Roosevelt, we will conserve and protect our beautiful natural resources for the next generation – including protecting lands for anglers, hunters and all who enjoy the outdoors."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans.

.


----------

